
How bosses are (literally) like dictators - hudibras
https://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/2017/7/17/15973478/bosses-dictators-workplace-rights-free-markets-unions
======
andriesm
Surely employers compete for employees, so employees can simply vote with
their feet

